

Startup Failures On The Rise - fnazeeri
http://www.altgate.com/blog/2008/12/startup-failures-on-the-rise.html

======
nostrademons
The graph doesn't really show the conclusion. If you take out the huge spike
in October, startup failures for Q3/Q4 08 are _less_ than earlier in the year,
with the summer being one of the low points of the graph.

The data in general seems too noisy to draw a firm conclusion from...

